

Show People - ryanseys
https://ryanseys.com/blog/show-people/

======
dhurls99
What may seem easy and intuitive to you may not be so obvious to your
potential user. Their feedback could help you build a better product as well.

Could you imagine profs using Top Hat without someone showing them first? haha
cool post.

------
jmontgomery
I agree that demonstrating the stuff that you're doing is really important.
Everyone benefits when people share the cool things they're up to.

~~~
ryanseys
Another reader emailed me and pointed out that as developers, we tend to want
to perfect what we are building before we show it off, which is totally
understandable, but that urge to make it "a little bit better" needs to be
fought back sometimes. MVPs are very valuable in this case as one needs to
decide what is important to release and what can wait.

